# weight distribution hitch



## 0423RSEC (Mar 21, 2004)

We are about to purchase a 23RS. One dealer says we need the weight distribution hitch and the other says we don't! Our tow vehicle is a 1999 suburban 2x4 with a 5.7L. Both dealers sell these hitches. Is it an abolute necessity or should I wait and purchase if I need? THanks for your experience.

java script:emoticon('







')


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You will probably get the same answers hear. It is recommended that if your hitch weight is above 350#, you should have a weight distributing hitch. The hitch wgt on the 23RS is 340#. That gives you 10 lbs extra leeway.

If you add a battery or two to that tongue, and maybe a power tongue jack and you are now over the recommended 350. I guess what I am trying to say is that if it were me, I would get the WD setup. Your TV/TT vehicle will handle much better with it. In addition to the WD setup, you need to get a high quality sway control, such as a Reese Dual Cam, or Dual Cam HP. Another option is to get the "Equal-i-zer" brand hitch, which is a WD Hitch with sway control all in one.

With a dry wgt of 4360# and a GVWR of 6000# and the overall length of 24'11" on your 23RS, I think I would stay away from friction type sway bars.

Hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## tbkp (Mar 29, 2004)

I have a '26 airsteam right now. Most everyone said I have to have one. But I towed it several times and have had no problems at all. Never scarry. On the other hand I towed a '36 trailer that was a mess on the road. It definitly needed help. You have a big tow vehicle and a somewhat small trailer. I'd say try it and it has any sway het the WD/sway hitch.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I say get the weight distribution. Even a relatively small amount of tongue weight hanging on the rear can throw off the steering geometry up front. If you go over a bridge where the road is uneven or hit some washboard roads, it might get squirrely on you. The wd system keeps things evenly distributed and makes for a more comfortable and safe tow.

Mike

Mike


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I would recommend you use one. It is alot less work during your trips and you can also use a sway control. Once you do, you will not go back.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

One of the extra benefits of WDH like The Equali-z-er Hitch is that it also offers sway control. Even a Burb with a trailer can have sway issues, if you get passed by a Semi or if you blow a tire, as well as other reasons. Using friction sway bars with a larger trailer just doesn't seem to have enough sway control for that size of a trailer. The Burb, and some others, have a self leveling feature but as noted above you need to see what the maximum weight limit of your hitch on the Burb is.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I vote EQUAL-I-ZER!
Very easy on/off, excellent towing, no sway.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

I have to agree... the safety of the TT, TV and your passengers is too valuable to not tow safely. Get the hitch. I tow a 23 RS with an Expedition and a Dodge Ram and I have the WD hitch. There is no room to dispute that my vehicles are more evenly weighted (front to back) when I properly set the torsion bars.

Steve


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Go with the WD, it just has a feel more like your driving a bus rather than pulling a trailer. You won't regret it









Gary


----------



## 0423RSEC (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for all your help. This is a fantastic way to get input and experienced opinions on a variety of RV questions and hopefully from an unbiased group. We plan to be a regular user of the site. Thanks again!

PS Can anyone tell me how to close out a topic when I feel I have the required information? Do they just stay open for anyone wanting to monitor? Thanks. Also, how do you put in pictures and other information for your login?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad to share my thoughts









To close a topic, at the bottom of the posts you should see "Moderator Options" you can select close.

But I'd say leave it open others may come along and add to it or ask a follow up question.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

I agree...leave it open so others can read it, comment, and learn! I know that when we first got our 23RS I wanted to read any message that even came close to talking about them!

Steve


----------

